# Synthetic Oil?



## spikesc (Mar 3, 2008)

What do you guys think about running my 62k 1991 4cyclinder hardbody on synthetic oil?

Colin


----------



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

*synthetic oil*

Just put REdline synthetic ol in my trans and rear end and Mobil-1
synthetic oil filter and Rotella T 5-40 synthetic motor oil in my 1990
110K truck.Use synthtics in all my 22 bikes plus my 2000 Accent.Have
used synthetic since 1976.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Go for it, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

Mobil One all the way!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

i like the motocraft 5w-20 syn blend but i feel it will probably be to thin for our pickups...but at next oil change I'm going to try it....


----------



## layitlow98 (Jul 30, 2008)

i heard that before you run synthetic engine oil you should run a bottle of seafoam thru ur engine to clean it out. pour it directly into the crankcase and let it idle in the driveway for about 15 mins, then drain the old oil, put a new filter on, and add the synthetic. i just changed my oil last week and it was my 2nd time using synthetic. first time was the oil change before that, i used valvoline maxlife 5w30 full synthetic, this previious time i used castrol syntec 5w30, and it seems like it runs a lot better. i dunno, maybe its just in my head lol, but it feels like it runs smoother

oh yea, mine is a 98 frontier with the ka24de, 145,000 miles


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the motor flush better. seafoam in the crankcase gets a little to much of the carbon out....I'll let the syn get out what it wants....just good to get the gunk out before i stick it in....mileage is just to high not knowing the past of the truck...and i hate resetting the carbon in a engine


----------



## layitlow98 (Jul 30, 2008)

i thought seafoam was motor flush


----------



## layitlow98 (Jul 30, 2008)

and whats wrong with "resetting" the carbon? did i fuck up? lol


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

seafoam is a great motor flush but on a really worn engine it can remove carbon that needs to be there to keep the oil film on the walls to hold good compression. a motor has to be in really bad shape for seafoam to hurt it i just don't know how bad my new pickup was treated over the years.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

I do know seafoam threw the brake booster can a a god send.

did that on the next town over where i got the pickup...went from trying to break the tires loos to being able to in fist and break them loos in 2nd in 15 min 

i love that stuff

That engine was so un loved....runs like new now


----------



## HughMungus (May 5, 2008)

I highly recommend it. My 97 XE just turned 300,000 on Castrol syntec. I have never had any internal engine work done!


----------

